# Best Portable SSD for Samples? (Kontakt and others)



## Pooley (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey Everyone.

1. Which portable SSD do you use for your samples?
2. Ever had it crash kontakt?
3. would you recommend your SSD?

Just recently bought a Samsung 1TB T7 SSD and it is absolutely hopeless. firstly had to reformat it from ExFat to NTFS to work with Kontakt on Windows 10.
And even worse, Mid playback It goes into idle mode and crashes kontakt which crashes my entire session wiping any unsaved data. (thankfully i save frequently)



Many Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Rory (Aug 22, 2020)

I've been using using a Samsung 1 TB T7 for a couple of months and it's working great. I reformatted mine to APFS for a Mac. No issues with Kontakt 6, UVI Workstation or the Spitfire player. Also no issues with SINE, but I haven't used SINE very much.

I've also used Samsung's T5, which also worked fine.


----------



## Pooley (Aug 22, 2020)

Thats really good to know that you've had a good experience with the T7. I though it would save my boot times and load times on Cubase - which it thankfully has, but since then it consistently crashes cubase every time i use it. yay!!
I am in the process of moving all my samples back to my Wd elements 2TB HDD to see if the crash still occurs. If it does i may just keep the T7.

Perhaps yours works so well because of changing it to APFS? also good to know you've not had troubles with the T5 as well


----------



## Rory (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm using Logic. If there's an issue with Cubase, I wouldn't know about it. On a current Mac, I wouldn't try to format anything other than APFS on an external SSD.


----------



## nas (Aug 24, 2020)

This one looks interesting although I have no personal experience with this SSD.









<p>G-Technology G-DRIVE Mobile SSD Durable Portable External Drive USB-C</p> | Western Digital


For rugged protection you can trust, choose the G-DRIVE Mobile SSD. It has IP67 water and dust resistant, 3 meter drop protection, and 1000lb crushproof rating. Shop now!




shop.westerndigital.com


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 24, 2020)

I currently use a Sandisk 4tb Ultra with a Inateck USB 3 enclosure for all of my samples. Absolutely no issues at all with speed and reliability. Also a lot cheaper than buying an external SSD


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 24, 2020)

Pooley said:


> Just recently bought a Samsung 1TB T7 SSD and it is absolutely hopeless. firstly had to reformat it from ExFat to NTFS to work with Kontakt on Windows 10.
> And even worse, Mid playback It goes into idle mode and crashes kontakt which crashes my entire session wiping any unsaved data. (thankfully i save frequently)



That sounds like either a specific firmware issue, or probably a defective drive.

Having to reformat a drive is not a knock on it. They have to come formatted one way or another, and reformatting takes two minutes one time.



Rory said:


> I'm using Logic. If there's an issue with Cubase, I wouldn't know about it



The OS handles that. It seems unlikely that it would have anything to do with Cubase.

***

So far (a few years) I'm batting 1000 with whatever's on sale - WD, San Disk, Crucial, Mushkin. PNY.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm using two SANDISK Extreme Portable SSD's with 1 TB, one of them for two years now, no problems so far, would buy again.


----------



## Zamenhof (Aug 24, 2020)

Rory said:


> I've also used Samsung's T5, which also worked fine.



Same here. I've been using Samsung T5 for a about a year, and Kontakt has never crashed because of it. Initially, I kept the ExFAT format, but Spitfire's dedicated plugins wanted NTFS so I reformated it. If I eventually run out of space, I will definitely buy Samsung again.

Kind regards
Peter


----------

